# Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 ohms, Custom Studio or anything in the 130-150 $ price range



## Azeroc (Aug 3, 2020)

So, I'm looking in purchasing a new pair of headphones, right now I'm owning a pair or Audio Technica Atx m20x. Was looking at Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohms and also from Beyerdynamic Custom Studio.
Any owners of both so they can share some insights, which one do they prefer? I couldn't find too many reviews or info on the Custom Studio.

Any other recommendations are welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2020)

*Audio-Technica ATH-M50X Studio Monitor Professional Headphones - Black*


----------



## Azeroc (Aug 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> *Audio-Technica ATH-M50X Studio Monitor Professional Headphones - Black*


Been looking at them but was put off by some reviews and comparisons, with many praising the sound quality of DT 770 Pro compared to the Ath m50x and stating the sound of ath being a bit more boosted and unnatural. 
I'm no expert by any means on this subject btw, that's why I came here for help.


----------



## tav.one (Aug 3, 2020)

I've been the Sennheiser guy from the start, when I heard DT770s I was impressed and thought I might consider these someday.

When I tried AT-M50X for the first time, I literally threw them away as a reflex. They were way too harsh for me. When I tried again I could stand them for a few minutes before fatigue kicked in. I see many guys loving them like @easyrider who even feels the need to type it in the biggest possible font for some reason..haha

I'll suggest that you buy some pairs from a site where return is allowed, spend time with each and choose the one you like the most and return other.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 3, 2020)

I've used the M50x for a few years and loved them. A bit hyped for sure, but great headphones. I then recently got a pair of BeyerDynamic DT 880 pros (250ohm) and they're fantastic, but I've not tried the 770s you're looking at. In my opinion, better than the M50x. I believe a lot of this is down to the open-back nature of the Beyers but I also find them more detailed and revealing. The soundstage sounds better to me too, again due to the open-back nature I think. I still think my M50x's are good, but the Beyers are my no. 1 now.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2020)

tav.one said:


> I've been the Sennheiser guy from the start, when I heard DT770s I was impressed and thought I might consider these someday.
> 
> When I tried AT-M50X for the first time, I literally threw them away as a reflex. They were way too harsh for me. When I tried again I could stand them for a few minutes before fatigue kicked in. I see many guys loving them like @easyrider who even feels the need to type it in the biggest possible font for some reason..haha
> 
> I'll suggest that you buy some pairs from a site where return is allowed, spend time with each and choose the one you like the most and return other.



I copied it from amazon


----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2020)

Azeroc said:


> Been looking at them but was put off by some reviews and comparisons, with many praising the sound quality of DT 770 Pro compared to the Ath m50x and stating the sound of ath being a bit more boosted and unnatural.
> I'm no expert by any means on this subject btw, that's why I came here for help.



Don’t read reviews...try them....I have

DT 770 Pro 80 Ohms
Denon AH-D2000
Sennheiser HD 650
MX 50

The most fun are the Denons, the HD650 are smoother the DT770 I track live drums with the MX50 are used to track guitars and for mobile use with my laptop due to their foldable nature. The DT 770 are grainy compared to the others...the MX 50 have more bass. It not in a bad way. Audio engineers, live mixers etc.. use the MX50.

What is your main use ?

Headphones are subjective...People think the DT770 is end game until they hear the HD 650 lol.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 3, 2020)

Also, anything you particularly like or don't like about your M20s?


----------



## Azeroc (Aug 3, 2020)

There are two main reasons for which I want to change my ath m20x, first being that they are not very comfortable, the leather earpads make my ears sweat and I can't use them for long sessions with the second reason being that they are too bass oriented with lacks especially in the highs, at least that's what my ears are telling. Overall, the sound of them is ok but nothing natural on it. 

I tried a pair of M50x from a friend few years ago and the lows on them were even more accentuated, true they were performing better on the mids and highs. 

I'm looking for a more natural, not boosted sound, more neutral. Open back is not an option for me so they must be closed back and most likely with fabric pads rather than leather ones since I don't want to sweat all over again with them. 

I'm sure there are many other heaphones that are better than the ones I mentioned, Senheiser HD 650 being probably one of them but also the price point for those is 3 times of what I can spend.


----------



## Azeroc (Aug 3, 2020)

As was mentioned already, probably the way to go is to buy a pair of DT 770 pro and see how they perform. The policy in my country is that you can return every product in 14 days if it's not performing the way you wanted.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 4, 2020)

The pads on my 880 pros are the most comfortable I've ever worn, I think the 770 has the same? I think the 770 would be a good choice then as you need closed back. Their EQ curve is different to my 880s but could well be more natural and brighter than the M20. Try and find some graphs showing the curve. I know that seeing a curve isn't s replacement for listening but it can tell you where the bumps are.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 4, 2020)

The headband on Sennheiser HD600 clamps so tight it’s unbearable.
I had to sell mine.
HD650 uses a slightly different headband, but they seem to also clamp hard, try googling for it.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 4, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> The headband on Sennheiser HD600 clamps so tight it’s unbearable.
> I had to sell mine.
> HD650 uses a slightly different headband, but they seem to also clamp hard, try googling for it.



If you feel it’s to tight...it’s remedied in seconds.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


> If you feel it’s to tight...it’s remedied in seconds.



Tried that, helped a bit but not enough.


----------



## Locks (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a pair of DT 770's (32 ohms because I plug it into my laptop). Love them.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 4, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Tried that, helped a bit but not enough.



Massive head?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Massive head?


Very!  Which is such a shame, 'cause the HD600 sounded so good! I got some HD700 instead, where the comfort is much better for me. But I actually switched to Momentum 3 because I needed closed headphones because of traffic noise. Oh well


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 4, 2020)

EDIT:
Oh wait, it should have been a guy with a wide head instead of just a tall one 

(Sorry for going OT, back to subject!)


----------



## Azeroc (Aug 4, 2020)

Purchased the Beyerdynamic Custom Studio, tomorrow should arrive. We'll see how they turn out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Azeroc (Aug 5, 2020)

Just a quick update. I received my Beyerdynamic Custom Studio. I'm really amazed how they sound comparing them to my Ath m20x. The difference is big, and I mean big.
First of all, the quality is exceptional, well, they are made in Germany . One area that could actually be better are the earpads, even though they are soft I think the material chosen for them could've been better.
The sound part, this is where the surprise was, the lows are not that loud to what I was expecting, they don't make my ear explode but instead the bass is warm and you feel it more than hear it. The slide for the lows is a good addition and the difference between them is noticeable. I can hear sounds that weren't noticeable with my ath heaphones and overall the sound is more neutral than bumped into one specific area.


----------

